# chat section



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

just curious to know if theres any way to have in this forum a chat section i think it would be fun since some of the members are all over the country:ranger:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

Great idea lets hope the New Year can provide some opportunity for progress could be a great new feature. 

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not all over the country and our store is in Tornada, 5 minutes from Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> I am not all over the country and our store is in Tornada, 5 minutes from Caldas da Rainha.


silvers are you the owner of the union jacks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I am one of the four owners, I am the good looking one.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> I am one of the four owners, I am the good looking one.


4 owners gee:confused2:you must do more business than harrods


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

> I am one of the four owners, I am the good looking one.


...and also the funniest.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

fmarks said:


> 4 owners gee:confused2:you must do more business than harrods


:eyebrows:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> ...and also the funniest.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> ...and also the funniest.


most definitely to both   

I rish coffees last night form your whipping cream....delicious


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We aim to please.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> We aim to please.


i stopped at your shopping centre today but the nice girl mentioned that you only show up if theres a CEO meeting


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

That "nice girl" was me, I am a master of disguise. I wear my normal clothes there on Saturdays.


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

do you ever show up for work ? when are you normally at the store


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Saturdays 10-1pm


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

i spoke to god about installing a chat but he mentioned that computers in´t is thing , Bill gates is retired....whos got the POWER


----------

